# Question about first heat



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

So I knew Riley was going to go into heat this month and around this time so I was prepaired. I even put her in her big girl panties to make sure that whenever she did start she wasn't going to ruin the house like Peaches did.
Well, today she started bleeding but I am abit concerned with the coloring of the blood. It looks like it is old blood brownish but it is blood nonetheless so my question is..Is this normal for the color to be so odd especially for a first heat cycle? or should I get her to the vets monday if it continues to be discolored?

everything else I have been prepaired for. have her in her panties and inside the house away from Peaches and she doesnt have any outdoor time without being on her leash in the back yard with me so we got the security on lock down over here.

=)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes that is normal, what is not normal is if the blood smells bad. If it smells go to he vet right away and that could be a sing of infection but the blood will look brownish in color and sometimes be bright red. It just depends on the flow and the dog. It will also change in color as the days go by so don't worry unless it smells foul.

And it is important to separate dogs even bitches who live together as most females get crabby on their heat cycle.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

It's funny how similar the dogs cycle is to a persons.
like all the information is like the same thing your doctor would tell you.
Hope It's easy I've only had one dog in heat and it was toooo much for me.
Good luck girl, I got faith


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

kilo went threw her first heat and she didnt bleed none shes just over a year old im im pretty sure it was a heat her stuff swole up but no blood i guess some dogs r diffrent


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yes that is normal, what is not normal is if the blood smells bad. If it smells go to he vet right away and that could be a sing of infection but the blood will look brownish in color and sometimes be bright red. It just depends on the flow and the dog. It will also change in color as the days go by so don't worry unless it smells foul.
> 
> And it is important to separate dogs even bitches who live together as most females get crabby on their heat cycle.


Thank you for the help Lisa. I will keep my vet's number close to me incase she gets an infection but as of now there is no smell just spotting brown blood and a very swollen vulva so I am sure everything is going to go smoothly. and OMGOSH! and phew, I know what you mean by the crappy part. Peaches was trying to hump Riley and Riley about ripped her a new one! after that little snarl snap from the pup I have them on a nice rotation. been that way for about 1 week now


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

gxkon said:


> kilo went threw her first heat and she didnt bleed none shes just over a year old im im pretty sure it was a heat her stuff swole up but no blood i guess some dogs r diffrent


Silent heat maybe?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Silent heat maybe?


i dunno i thought she was prego cuz like i said she swole up but no babies came this was a few months ago at least 4 or 5 months


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

gxkon said:


> i dunno i thought she was prego cuz like i said she swole up but no babies came this was a few months ago at least 4 or 5 months


BABIES??? did u have her with an intact male when you thought she was in heat?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That was a silent heat, Riot just had one at 12 months old. It was her first heat cycle and everything looked normal but no blood. I wonder if that is really a silent heat? What a silent heat normally looks like is no or little swelling and no bleeding.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I was reading up on heats and there were a few sites that had said something about how some first time heats can do that. where they can either bleed a little and stop then start again a month or two later. some don't bleed they swell and then it goes away and will come back?

I will have to try to find that site again and post it.



as far as Riley goes she is flagging already so i am wondering if she was bleeding prior before yesterday. if she was it was very little bleeding and she kept herself extremely clean. I thought they don't start flagging until week 2?
I hate google. -.-


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yes that is normal, what is not normal is if the blood smells bad. If it smells go to he vet right away and that could be a sing of infection but the blood will look brownish in color and sometimes be bright red. It just depends on the flow and the dog. It will also change in color as the days go by so don't worry unless it smells foul.
> 
> And it is important to separate dogs even bitches who live together as most females get crabby on their heat cycle.


I'm curious about how heat cycles work. How often does a typical dog go into heat? How do you anticipate when it will happen? And if they are breeding does it mean they are ready to breed? Because with humans a woman having her period wouldn't be considered in her most fertile part of her cycle. I've never had an intact female before so just curious! Not going to be breeding any dogs. lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> That was a silent heat, Riot just had one at 12 months old. It was her first heat cycle and everything looked normal but no blood. I wonder if that is really a silent heat? What a silent heat normally looks like is no or little swelling and no bleeding.


when pretty girl had her silent heat she wasn't swollen or had any bleeding


----------

